# تصفية الماء بالطرد المركزي



## Al Hashimi (10 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
أنا طالب ماجستير هندسة مدنية - قسم هندسة البيئة وعندي موضوع بحث عن فلترة الماء بواسطة الطرد المركزي ... الرجاء اخوان الي عندة اي معلومات تصميمية عن هذا الموضوع او يكدر يساعدني في هذا الموضوع اكون ممنون ... 
للمزيد من المعل​ومات عن الموضوع يرجى فتح المرفق ولكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير​


----------



## مروان القصار (13 مايو 2012)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فساتين السهرة (13 مايو 2012)

شكرااااااااااا على البحث


----------



## ashraff (27 أغسطس 2012)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## محمد الجفري (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

